
Keybase – Crypto for Everyone on the App Store - remx
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keybase-crypto-for-everyone/id1044461770
======
sdwisely
Android version is also out:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.keybase.oss...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.keybase.ossifrage)

previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14318754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14318754)

